# Shimano BR-5600/BR-5700 NOT compatible with the Synapse



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

NOTE: Already posted the same in another forum.

As I've learned based on first-hand experience, these brakes are not a happy marriage with the Synapse due to its short reach. These are only 37mm-47mm of reach whereas the Synapse needs the 47mm-57mm. Maybe the 39mm-49mm reach would suit just fine.

When I installed my 105s to replace the stock C4s, I already noticed that about 1mm of the brake pads' top portion are above the rim and almost touching the tire's sidewall. Was able to make the pads 'toe-down' a bit by putting some shims between that and the brake arms. Didn't put much attention to it until before the start of our group ride last Monday in which I noticed there were some black dust that are on top of the pads. Investigated further then found out that those came from my tire sidewall! The pads have eaten slightly on the sidewall near where it's closest to the rim. Thankfully the tires didn't explode during my previous rides in which I did some pretty fast descents at speeds above 30mph.

Now I'm in the process of evaluating whether buying another set of long-reach brakes like the Shimano R-451 or find an offset brake pad holder that would be compatible to my 105s. Either way, I'll be in the hole, and will add to that another set of tires. I don't feel safe anymore with my current set which I just bought 3 months ago.

Just sharing my experience for those who are also thinking of upgrading their stock calipers. Check first the reach of the brakes you're planning to buy.


----------

